
The Coming Public Service Loan Forgiveness Bonanza - prostoalex
https://www.brookings.edu/research/the-coming-public-service-loan-forgiveness-bonanza/
======
datavirtue
Judging from the form and FAQ it is easy to game this or practice fraud in
order to have your loans forgiven. To really seal it up all you would need is
a little help from someone in one of these non-profit organizations (Red
Cross, etc..). If they ask for further proof like W2 you would just fail to
follow through...very low risk in attempting to qualify using false
information (fraud).

~~~
MWil
My personal experience goes the other way but that's a sample of one. They
have been very aggressive about "follow through" on IBR certification and
annual re-certification. If I do not provide last years' full tax filings,
they will not approve re-certification.

